# ¿Internet de banda ancha en una isla?



## manuzinho (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola, muy buenas a todos. 

Antes de todo me gustaría decir que soy totalmente novato en este foro, así como en ciertas cosas de electrónica que se me escapan (estoy cursando 2º de Ingeniería Electrónica y Automática en la UPC de Barcelona); así que disculpar mis errores, tanto en expresión como en la propia jerga, juro que intentaré buscar el máximo de información para no decir ninguna barbaridad!

Ahora sí os comento el problema. Intentaré ser breve. La casa de mi novia está en una isla, o por decirlo mejor, ES una isla. Está aproximadamente a unos 800 m de la playa y básicamente la extensión de la casa ocupa casi toda la isla en si (es un islote pequeño, nada exagerado). El problema es que en Río de Janeiro, donde ella vive, ninguna de las compañías que instalan internet de banda ancha aseguran que se pueda instalar en la isla de mi novia. 

En cuanto ella me lo dijo se me ocurrió que si hubiera alguna forma de codificar y enviar la señal de la propia salida del router por un transmisor puesto en un apartamento que tiene mi novia en la playa (a 800 metros) y captarlo en la isla para volver a reconvertirla hacia el router, se podría solucionar. Sé que aquí en España Telefónica instala ciertos dispositivos parecidos en casas rurales que están muy alejadas y donde no llega ni el teléfono. 

No obstante no tengo ni idea de qué componentes se necesitarían para este proyecto, ni su coste, ni si es realmente viable o no. 

Muchas gracias adelantadas! 

PS: He estado buscando por otros tópicos dentro de este foro que parecían parecidos, como este (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/extension-inalambrica-linea-telefonica-68181/) pero no sé si el funcionamiento para enviar internet es exactamente el mismo que para enviar señal de línea telefónica.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 28, 2012)

Hay antenas especiales direccionales, fijate las antenas de tplink. No se de que forma se conectan pero se que se puede hacer.



http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/calculator/


----------



## manuzinho (Feb 28, 2012)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta!

Pues sí, justo en el momento en que has actualizado el mensaje con el link estaba en esa página. Parece que es más fácil de lo que me pensaba, pero aún así, ¿esas parabólicas se conectan directamente al router? 

Otra cosa que quería comentar es si habría algún problema al hacer esto, con antenas como las de tplink, con otras señales; o sea, si hay que darle una frecuencia exacta para que no le interfieran otras señales de TV por satélite, por ejemplo, o algo.



Según la página de tplink el montaje es, más o menos:  


```
Router--> Antena Emisora-->  Antena receptora--> Router2
```

Como pone en esta imagen: 








He estado mirando en esa calculadora y en los diferentes modelos, y he encontrado esta, que parece estar muy bien y llega hasta los 56 km de alcance: 

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=217&model=TL-ANT2424B#over

Pero lo que quería preguntar es, ¿Cualquier antena de estas se puede usar indiferentemente como receptor y emisor? Quiero decir, ¿simplemente compraría 2 antenas de estas iguales y me funcionaría el sistema? He estado buscando algún lugar de la descripción donde aparezca si sólo puede funcionar como 'Emisor' o 'Receptor' y no lo he encontrado.  

Gracias!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Para 800 metros de distancia debes primero hallar la zona de Fresnel (esa zona azul en el dibujo, debe estar despejada), que dá justo 5 metros.
Eso significa que la altura minima de las antenas deberá de ser de 5 metros, aconsejo 7 metros, deben poder verse, o sea, que haya linea de vista entre ellas, no arboles, no edificios, no montículos.

Para esa distancia (800 m) con antenas de 16 DBI alcanza y sobra, las antenas parabolicas son bastante direccionales y son muy recomendables, compra dos iguales.
Ambas son "transceptoras".

Quedan cosas por ver como por ejemplo, a que las vas a conectar, los metros de cable que pongas conspiran en contra de la calidad de la señal y un monton mas de consideraciones.

Pero con esto tienes para entretenerte.

.-


----------



## electroandres (Feb 28, 2012)

Estas antesnas me imagino que son bidireccionales, ya que el internet en si es bidireccional. Por lo tanto no puede ser ni solo emisor ni solo receptor.


----------



## manuzinho (Feb 28, 2012)

Vale, gracias a los dos por vuestras respuestas, la verdad es que me estáis aclarando bastante el tema! 

Por lo que me has dicho de los 18 dbi creo que la única que lo cumple (de tplink) es el modelo TL-ANT2424B que tiene 24 dbi (el modelo del link de antes --> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=217&model=TL-ANT2424B#spec). 

Lo del Fresnel, entiendo el concepto pero no exactamente cómo calcularlo, ¿lo has hecho en la web del tplink con la calculadora de distancias? En cuanto a esto, el apartamento donde estaría la antena emisora se encuentra a primera línea de playa y sólo hay mar hasta encontrar la isla, no hay obstáculos en general y creo que los 7 metros se pueden asegurar tranquilamente (el apartamento es un tercer piso). 

Otra cosa que os quería comentar era el tema de los routers. Os lo pongo con numeritos que así es más fácil de contestar y más visual, jaja. 

1) ¿Hace falta que los dos routers sean iguales? (supongo que no, pero por si acaso) 
2) ¿Tienen que tener algún tipo de entrada especial para las antenas? Estoy viendo varios modelos por la parte de atrás, de routers, pero ninguno parece tener entrada de hembra para antenas. 

MODELO TL-WA500G





MODELO TL-WR340GD






Parece que el MODELO TL-WA5210G (foto siguiente) es el único que tiene entrada para antena






Os dejo una imagen del google maps donde se puede ver la localización del apartamento en la playa donde iría el emisor y de la isla. 





Como podéis ver sólo hay una punta de la propia peninsula que 'topa' con la ruta que haría la señal, pero no hay ningún edificio grande exactamente ahí, os dejo una foto de la isla en si (un poco al fondo, se ve una casa con tejado naranja) y del trozo de península del que os hablo:






Espero no haber sido muy pesado aunque me haya extendido demasiado. ¡Muchas gracias a todos otra vez!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

1) Puse que *con 16 DBI alcanza y sobra*, puedes poner antenas con mas ganancia, solo serán mas caras.
2) la zona de Fresnel la calculé para esa distancia y dá justo 5 m
3) La excelente toma aérea con la linea que une los puntos demuestra que a un poco mas de 2/3 del recorrido hay unos galpones, debes superar en *al menos 5 m* esos galpones para que no sufras una atenuación demasiado importante, cuando nó su impedimento de lograr enlace.
4) El *TL-WA5210G*, es excelente y *ya trae una antena interna de 12 DBI* que sería justo para esa distancia sin necesidad de antena extra, pero si quieres agregarle una antena grillada de 16/18/22 o 24 DBI, puedes hacerlo perfectamente, pero yo probaria sin antenas, simplemente con las que trae incorporadas haria las pruebas y una vez hechas si no fueran suficiente ahí recien comprar alguna grillada.
debes comprar 2 unidades iguales de preferencia, elige de acuerdo a precios y disponibilidades de tu zona.

Con esos 2 equipos iguales creas lo que se llama un "bridge" o coneccion punto a punto. Del lado de tierra le conectas a la entrada de red una de las salidas del router que tengas, en la isla bajás a la PC a  su entrada de red.

*NOTA:*
Ese equipo no tiene funcion "Bridge", no es un problema pero la configuracion del enlace tendrá otros compromisos que vienen de la mano con mas configuración.


NOTA2:
Con el Google Earth, vuelve a tirar nuevamente esa linea, pero acerca tu vision un poco mas para que veas perfectamente el punto de partida/aterrizaje lo mas exacto posible.

*Confirmado, la linea de vision está interferida por una saliente del galpón y precisamente es la mas alta de esa contrucción*, es necesario averiguar esa altitud y *desde la isla* tratar de elevar lo mas posible la antena en al menos unos 3 m mas que la altura maxima de ese galpon.


.-


----------



## manuzinho (Feb 28, 2012)

Vale, muchas gracias, ahora sí me ha quedado bastante más claro. 

Sólo tengo una pregunta más: 

¿Si compro, por ejemplo, el TL-WA5210G para hacerlo emisor y me llega hasta donde quiero, tengo que colocar en la isla el MISMO modelo TL-WA5210G? ¿Puede ser cualquier otro modelo? 

Si puede ser cualquier otro modelo, ¿Tiene algún requisito mínimo? 

Gracias, Ferdinando12!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Para eliminar riesgos y problemitas de difícil aislamiento, se acostumbra en estos casos que los 2 equipos sean iguales, Ubiquiti tiene equipos parecidos y que son de lo mejorcito que conozco.

No te apresures a comprar nada, lee mucho, visita foros, amigate con el tema antes de tomar una decision.

.-


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahi tiré una simulacion de tu enlace bastante aproximado.

Puse como altura de antenas: 7 m
ganancia de antenas, la que trae de fabrica : 12 dbi
Potencia de TX: 24 dbm
Sensibilidad a 54 Mhz: -76 dbm
Perdidas en el cable: 2 db en cada punta

Señalado en rojo está marcada la colision con el galpon, si bien la simulacion es aproximada es notable destacar que a mitad de camino se nota la altura suficiente con respecto del agua en superficie libre, al llegar al galpon se nota el encimamiento.

Al enlace con esos datos aun le sobra un margen de 21 db que es mas que satisfactorio, se confirma lo que te afirmaba, que con las antenas de fábrica se puede probar, si hubieran problemas habría que subir en la isla  la altura de la antena.

Probar, probar y probar.

.-


----------



## manuzinho (Feb 29, 2012)

Increíble, si me pudieras decir de dónde has sacado este simulador para futuras pruebas aún mejor, pero muchísimas gracias!

Antes de nada, esta simulación la has hecho para, por ejemplo, los dos routers TL-WA5210G, ¿no? 
Veo que el margen es muy amplio. ¿Con este margen de 21 se podría decir que de los 15 megas un 60 o 70 % de la señal está asegurada? 

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 29, 2012)

El link desde acá: http://www.infosatelite.net/wifi.php

La simulacion es independiente del equipamiento, sencillamente hay que meter ganancia de antenas, potencia irradiada del equipamiento, altura de antenas,sensibilidad del receptor.
Esta simulacion la hice con los datos del TL-WA5210G.

En los calculos de esta simulacion puse algo menos de lo que dá como potencia maxima ese equipo y en sensibilidad del receptor usé la que tiene a tope de transferencia (que no es lo ideal, en otras palabras le vá en contra) en perdida por insercion mas perdidas por cable puse un total de 4db (2 x cada uno), que es una medida "normalita", aunque si no se ponen antenas exteriores, ese numero no existe o es despreciable, en este caso no tendría que ponerlo porque las antenas vienen integradas, pero lo hice para tirar hacia abajo las posibilidades de ese enlace, y aun así le sobra margen, y si decidieras ponerle antenas exteriores nunca llegaran a esas perdidas por lo corto de los cables.

Con ese margen deberia ir a tope de lo que esta tecnologia permite, por supuesto que hay condiciones climáticas tales como niebla, humedad, vientos, lluvias, que afectarán la calidad del enlace.

-.


----------



## Donvittorio (Feb 29, 2012)

pasate por  esta  pagina, alli  hay  mucha info de   wifi  y de enlaces  a mas de  un kilometro

http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/forumdisplay.php?30-Enlaces-corta-larga-Distancia&


----------



## ivan010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola:

      Averigua si en esa zona tiene problema de "efecto espejo" o "fading".



> La combinación de mar, calor y humedad, propia de las zonas costeras, debilita la calidad de las emisiones radioléctricas y provoca un efecto espejo



Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 29, 2012)

ivan010 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Averigua si en esa zona tiene problema de "efecto espejo" o "fading".
> 
> ...



Para un enlace de menos de 900 m y con ese margen considerable de ganancia, es complicar inutilmente el tema, distinto sería en caso de algunos Km, para *este caso* no alteraria tanto los calculos.
Ante la *improbable* posibilidad que la atenuacion de este terreno afecte la propagación, tiene un recurso muy fácil, le pone antenas grilladas y se terminó el tema.

El mayor problema que tiene este enlace es el galpon que está en la linea de vision.

Errata:
Tengo que hacer una rectificacion, la zona de Fresnel para esa frecuencia y esa distancia me dió 5 m de*diámetro*, por lo tanto con sobrepasar en 2,5 m el obstáculo alcanzaría.

.-


----------



## manuzinho (Mar 3, 2012)

Vale, muchas gracias, mejor aún entonces! Si el fresnel es aún más pequeño, más probabilidades de que la calidad de la señal sea mejor! 

Otra cosa, tenemos un router LinkSYS E1200 de 2.4Ghz, es este de aquí. Creéis que se puede hacer algo con él? Es inalámbrico pero no veo la antena por ningún lado, ni ninguna forma de acoplársela. Tampoco veo por ningún lado que ponga hasta qué distancia es capaz de captar :S


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola compañeros del foro, en mi humilde opinión y atendiendo a la inquietud de manuzinho, con dos CPE tipo nanostation2 de ubiquiti o los TP-LINK WA5210G podrían andar muy bien para las condiciones que menciona mas arriba, como el objetivo es compartir internet incluso se podria pensar en cambiar el modo inalambrico, pasando de modo G a modo B con lo cual ganarás en alcance. Lo bueno de estos equipos es que ya poseen una antena integrada lo cual reduce las perdidas y son de sencillo montaje. No creo necesario colocar una antena grillada si se piensan colocar de estos equipos, sí como dice un compañero mas arriba es fundamental tratar de superar lo mejor posible los obstaculos en el medio.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Otra cosa, tenemos un router LinkSYS E1200 de 2.4Ghz



No te sirve ese modelo, eso es para interiores.

.-


----------



## MESEGESJOL22 (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola necesito una ayuda!!! instale en casa un TP-LINK 5210G para tomar una señal WI-FI abierta sin clave que esta lejos! bueno lo que quiero hace es ponerle una contraseña para que en el radio de mi casa nadie se conecte y me saquen poder! se puede esto???  como se hace???
lo tengo en modo repetidor universal!!!!!


----------

